# Counter-Strike: Global Offensive im Lan Modus (Offline)



## lan0peter (17. September 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte mit Freunden CS:GO auf einer LAN Spielen.
Das spiel besitzen alle gekauft im Steam, jedoch zu meinen Fragen.

Können wir dies alle im Steam-Offline-Modus spielen?
Und wie erstellen wir einen Lan-Server, da das Menü zum Server erstellen von CSS ja nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

Ist dies irgendwie über die Console möglich?


----------



## phily (18. September 2012)

kann dir zwar gar nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich würde immer empfehlen, sich erstmal vorzustellen und freundlich "hallo" zu sagen und dann hinten dran die frage. dürfte die warscheinlichkeit einer schnellen antwort erhöhen


----------



## theNDY (19. September 2012)

So, phily hat schonmal Recht mit seiner zweiten Aussage. 

Nun zu deiner Frage:

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive ist im offlinemodus von Steam *spielbar*, lediglich deine Errungenschaften und die Steam Community sind nicht verfügbar. Wenn du einen LAN Server erstellen möchtest, einfach im Hauptmenü von CS:GO auf "*Spielen*" gehen, dann "*Offline mit Bots*". Dann startest du eine Map und wartest bist du Ingame bist. Via Konsole kannst du die Bots aus dem Spiel entfehrnen (Befehl: *bot_kick*).

Damit deine Freunde auch beitreten können, musst du zuerst deine IP Adresse wissen. Hierfür die Konsole öffnen und "*Status*" eingeben. Dort erscheint dann die IP Adresse vom CS:GO Server nebst einigen Informationen wie zb. Spieleranzahl usw. und die IP Adresse ist dann relevant für deine Mitspieler. Du kannst entweder die IP aufschreiben und an die anderen weitergeben, oder ihr versucht es mit dem Serverbrowser (_leider manchmal etwas sehr buggy wie ich finde_). Zweite Variante ist einfacher, die erste dafür sichererererer.

LAN Server mit dem Server Browser finden?

Im Hauptmenü von CS:GO auf "*Spielen*" gehen, und "*Community Server*" auswählen. Hier dann die Registerkarte für *LAN* auswählen und auf den entsprechenden Server connecten.


So, viel Spaß dabei


----------

